# Sealtight fittings



## pa26 (Nov 14, 2012)

I have older sealtight fittings that are now not holding newer installed sealtight. Is there anything that can be done to fix this without disassembling everything to change the fittings?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

pa26 said:


> I have older sealtight fittings that are now not holding newer installed sealtight. Is there anything that can be done to fix this without disassembling everything to change the fittings?


I don't see how other than to put a jb in between. I would disassemble it.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Stop letting people swing on or hang off the flex. :laughing:


What type of sealtight are you talking about, LFMC or LFNC? And what type fittings.


----------



## pa26 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Stop letting people swing on or hang off the flex. :laughing:
> 
> What type of sealtight are you talking about, LFMC or LFNC? And what type fittings.


Lfmc


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Are you making nice, clean, square cuts on the new LFMC so it seats all the way in the fitting?


----------



## pa26 (Nov 14, 2012)

Jlarson said:


> Are you making nice, clean, square cuts on the new LFMC so it seats all the way in the fitting?


Yes, it's in a kitchen setting so grease is an issue. My original thoughts are to clean the st and then replace the plastic compression bushing with one from a new fitting. I'm hoping that does the trick. The only reason I'm trying to find away around changing the fitting is that it it a 24 hour store and I would have to have it shut down to make the changes.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

The right job is to shut down and replace the old fittings. Especially since it's in a very active kitchen...the last thing you need is to get the phone call that someone got hurt or zapped because of an improperly seated fitting.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I will do the same thing as ICE posted just shut that circuit off and deal with it properly. I know sometime you may not like the responde on this one but use the common sense and do it safe.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

I agree with ice and French, shut it down do it right.

Is the sealtight itself supported as required or better?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

Fact is they'll probably find someone willing to do it without shutting down. But hey at least you got your integrity


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

pa26 said:


> I have older sealtight fittings that are now not holding newer installed sealtight. Is there anything that can be done to fix this without disassembling everything to change the fittings?


keep it live, unscrew the compression coupling, clean the stuff as good as possible and use a 2 part epoxy, "glue" it in there and tighten the nut, and make sure its supported well. Use some de-greaser if possible.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> keep it live, unscrew the compression coupling, clean the stuff as good as possible and use a 2 part epoxy, "glue" it in there and tighten the nut, and make sure its supported well. Use some de-greaser if possible.


LOL wow...use "glue"? Since the OP wasn't specific I will assume its LFMC. using your questionable and illegal method will not ensure a mechanical bond. Never, in the installation of sealtite have I heard a human advise another to use glue over doing the right job. Which, I might add, should not present much down time for the machine. 

With all due respect...stick to plumbing sir.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

icefalkon said:


> LOL wow...use "glue"? Since the OP wasn't specific I will assume its LFMC. using your questionable and illegal method will not ensure a mechanical bond. Never, in the installation of sealtite have I heard a human advise another to use glue over doing the right job. Which, I might add, should not present much down time for the machine.
> 
> With all due respect...stick to plumbing sir.


he was looking for a half assed way out, I gave him one. You must be one of those guys who believes everything he reads on the internet.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> he was looking for a half assed way out, I gave him one. You must be one of those guys who believes everything he reads on the internet.


No, not at all Tool. 

What I have an issue with is someone who tells a member of the trade to do something unsafe and illegal. He was looking for options...options doesn't necessarily mean "illegal" or "unsafe".

We're tradesmen here, not "Happy Homeowners" doing "Rupe Goldberg" work...at least I and some others here I've conversed with are. For me, telling another journeyperson to do something like that...constitutes hack work. 

This isn't the *"Home Depot How To Do Electrical Work Forum"* is it?

What you put out there is what others may believe. No it's not your personal problem, but that's what "check valves" are for...Suppose our good friend the OP does what you suggest, then tomorrow or the day after that you read on Yahoo News or wherever about some poor Plant Janitor lost his life because some *moron *put EPOXY on an electrical fitting that happened to short out on the midnight shift?? 

*Oh...wait...the moron said he believed something he read on the internet...some "guy" told him to glue it...*

Check Valves...they're there for a reason.

I'm just sayin....


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

lol it takes nothing to get you union guys in a tizzy.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> lol it takes nothing to get you union guys in a tizzy.


LOL

Touché 

Gotta laugh at that one.

Point....Tool...


----------



## piperunner (Aug 22, 2009)

Well heres a solution go get 
*Liquidtight Conduit Grips


This will keep it from pulling out even if someone pulls it or steps on it .
union or non union if your a electrician .
*


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

TOOL_5150 said:


> lol it takes nothing to get you union guys in a tizzy.


Suggestions like yours is what gives non union a bad name. The OP should show up in an arc fault suit, maybe the customer will get the idea.


----------



## icefalkon (Dec 16, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well heres a solution go get
> *Liquidtight Conduit Grips
> 
> 
> ...


Those grips are great! Good suggestion!


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

icefalkon said:


> Those grips are great! Good suggestion!


I use t&b ltfmc fittings and when installed properly I think it may be quite impossible for it to come apart or lose its hold on the sealtite


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

They make seal tight, that just slips over a fitting barb, without the locking nut. But I've seen those come off too.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

piperunner said:


> Well heres a solution go get
> *Liquidtight Conduit Grips
> 
> 
> ...


those things are surprisingly expensive.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

TOOL_5150 said:


> those things are surprisingly expensive.


 It's a Hubbel product being sold on Grainger; it don't get much more expensive than that. :laughing:

I'd bet someone sells a generic version for 1/4 that cost.

-John


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

If you shop enough at grainger, they will discount you across the board.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Big John said:


> It's a Hubbel product being sold on Grainger; it don't get much more expensive than that. :laughing:
> 
> I'd bet someone sells a generic version for 1/4 that cost.
> 
> -John


hahaha thats very true!


----------



## pa26 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you to all who have commented. I know that the best route with this was to replace the fittings but because of the situation with the 24 hour store I was looking for possible other options. The one thing that I know and love about this industry is that you learn something new everyday and that is what I was hoping for in this situation. I did return to troubleshoot the problem and found that the bushing that gets inserted into the sealtight was not properly seated. Thank you again to all and I look forward to posting again soon!


----------

